# 457 long stay visa



## archanabose (Apr 14, 2010)

hello,
i am waiting so long for my 457 visa,i am badly frustrated of checking online status
after every 2-3 hours as to when my visa get approved.
Does anyone has instance of visa approved on Saterdays or Sundays
and should i only check it as per melbourne working times that is till 6 PM
and how will i come to know that i got the approval will they tell me through mail or through online status,please help as waiting for visa is like waiting for rain in drought 
:confused2:

Application 457 Business Long Stay Primary - 
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
12/02/2010 Application received - processing commenced
12/02/2010 Application fee received
16/02/2010 Application being processed further
Person 1 Date of birth: ----------- 
13/02/2010 Health requirements finalised	
31/03/2010 Information received
19/04/2010 Information received
20/04/2010 e-Mail sent to you
13/02/2010 Further medical results received
13/02/2010 Further medical results received
VISA ???????????


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi there,

You won't hear anything over a weekend as DIAC don't work weekends.

Have you checked the timeline link in the sticky "please read: helpful websites....." thread at the top of the forum page, that will give you an idea of how long the 457 is taking at the moment.

If you are not using an agent, and have an online application you should receive an email.

And yes, check on Australian work times.

I know it's incredibly difficult waiting as you are so close to hearing (been there, done that) but checking every 2 hours is going to drive you insane. But TBH I think we all probably do it :lol:

Just be patient........

Dolly

Dolly


----------



## archanabose (Apr 14, 2010)

Thanks Dolly for your help atleast now i know that i dont need to check it on weekends .
My employer has hired a lawyer from AUSTRALIA to process my application so he is doing everything for us.He also enquired from visa department on 19th April about the status on my application ,the immigration department said they r still processing it.


----------



## benjiross (Feb 19, 2010)

I know the wait!

Can you elaborate on this:

19/04/2010 Information received
20/04/2010 e-Mail sent to you

What e-mail have they sent you? was it requesting for still more info?
Also what information did you send that was received on 19th April?

For my 457 visa, I received an email saying it was approved. The email reached me at about 11 PM adelaide time - this was on the wednesday before the easter weekend!


----------



## archanabose (Apr 14, 2010)

Hi Ben,

On 19th my lawyer inquired about the further processing of visa application from the immigration department on which the department updated the status as information received and
then on 20th my lawyer received a mail from the department saying 
"They confirmed that they are still processing my nomination and visa'. 

and since then there is no update.
---------------------------------------------------------


----------



## AndyA (Mar 23, 2010)

I'm waiting on a 457 too (see my time line below). Don't forget that today is ANZAC day in NSW (who process for Melbourne), they don't process at weekends nor public holidays.

I've read a majority of the posts on the net for 457 and spoken with several recipients of the visa from the company that I will be joining. The consensus is that the visa takes about 6 weeks to process, that's if all of the supporting documents including meds have been front loaded.

I check every morning from the UK - no more and not less, it's a lot less stressful; that continually checking. As I'm using an agent, I expect the agent to recieve the email, however, I also expect the online status of my application to change and I will be able to see first hand.

Good luck 

AA


----------



## archanabose (Apr 14, 2010)

no update on visa till today, what to do,even prayers are not working.Has anyone got 457 visa approval????
it is testing my patience badly.


----------



## AndyA (Mar 23, 2010)

Nothing for me either, my migration agent chased them up today. I live in hope...


----------



## archanabose (Apr 14, 2010)

my lawyer told me that there are lot of pending applications with immigration and 
there will be general delay at the inmgration department with all applciations.
So need to wait some more time..:frusty:


----------



## AndyA (Mar 23, 2010)

can you share that brick wall...... it really is frustrating to have to wait so long for those guys to do their job. It makes me question whether I want to be there....


----------



## benjiross (Feb 19, 2010)

Don't worry - as long as your paperwork is all in place you will get the precious visa.
I know that the delay must be excruciatingly painful, but hang on in there.

I hope that your jobs do not have a last date for joining etc.

I know people who booked tickets etc and got their visas just a few days before their intended travel. I'm sure it won't be long before you start a thread saying Visa Granted!
All the best.


----------



## archanabose (Apr 14, 2010)

I am waiting for that day


----------



## Lobo35 (Apr 20, 2010)

457 visa approved in exactly one month!!!!!
Submitted info online 10 April 2010
attached supporting documents 13 April 2010
did not have to submit med info
approved May 10 2010!!!!!
Will be in Perth june 6 2010!!!!!!!


----------



## Cnf (Mar 17, 2010)

I had my medicals preloaded and loaded the 457 application yesterday. Now for the wait ....


----------



## Lobo35 (Apr 20, 2010)

Cnf said:


> I had my medicals preloaded and loaded the 457 application yesterday. Now for the wait ....


What part of australia you going too?


----------



## Cnf (Mar 17, 2010)

Lobo35 said:


> What part of australia you going too?


Melbourne.


----------

